# Seeking Thomasbjj



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 7, 2004)

Anyone seen him on EN World since February?  His email address is no longer valid, and I need to get ahold of him.

That's Thomas Brumm of the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Nov 10, 2004)

Bump.  Any community supporters can get access to his email address?  Or send him an IM?

He is selling some stuff for me, and he hasn't been in contact for about six months.  (Yeah, I know, I'm patient...)  His email address expired, so I'm trying to figure out how to contact him.


----------

